

Business has much to learn from the armed forces - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21571852-business-has-much-learn-armed-forces-how-make-killing

======
jacques_chester
Military organisations are optimised for extreme situations.

There are lessons. But trying to transplant systems into different contexts
tends to fail.

